# One ... but a whole lot of pics



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

during my ride today, the song One (remake by Johnny Cash) hit my shuffle twice.... and it was kinda weird how it fit the mood of today's ride. I haven't been on the bike much lately, life is in a funk...but today's ride and this song kind of made it better. started out stormy this morning, as i made my way into North Carolina things just got better as the day progressed hope you don't mind my sharing it.








Is it getting better



Or do you feel the same



Will it make it easier on you now



If youve got someone to blame



You said one love



One life



When its one need



In the night



One love we get to share it



It leaves you baby if you dont care for it



Did i disappoint you



Or leave a bad taste in your mouth



You act like you never had love



And you want me to go without



Well its too late



Tonight



To drag the past out



Into the light



We're one but we're not the same



We get to carry each other



Carry each other


​


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*One Continued...*

One



Have you come here for forgivness



Have you come to raise the dead



Have you come here to play jesus



To the lepors in your head



Did i ask too much



More than a lot



You gave me nothing now



Its all i got



We're one but we're not the same



Well we hurt each other and we're doin it again



You said love is a temple



Love the higher law



Love is a temple



Love the higher law



You ask me to enter



But then you make me crawl



I cant be holdin on



To what you've got



When all you've got is hurt



One love



One blood



One life



Youve got to do what you should



One life with each other



Sisters



Brothers



One life but we're not the same



We get to carry each other



Carry each other



One....



back into to a cloudy state (South Carolina)​


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

I must say thats pretty cool Nice post man, very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

indeed!!! :thumbsup: 

:cornut::band::cornut:


----------



## larssinet (Sep 16, 2005)

Great !


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

:band: 

Man, it's a very fresh idea, good work. Thank you!!!


----------



## dtang21 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet! You need to make a music video slideshow.


----------



## semperfi658 (Oct 29, 2008)

that was so awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## RacerX.29 (May 14, 2007)

Nicely done! Funny how serendipitous the shuffle mode & a bike can be - seems like there are ghosts in the machine that know what we truly need. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

Liked it.. Liked it alot..

Sweet trail..


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Great pictures! I was down there just a few weeks ago. I miss it already.


----------



## chrisem (Nov 18, 2006)

Mate, that was quite beautiful. Bless.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Man, I love Cash's cover of that song. Not easy to do a cover and make it sound like you own it. And very nice post that you put together. Looks like a great day.

Steve Z


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

That was great. Thanks.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Great post! :thumbsup:


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank You!


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Great post! Really enjoyed it. Thanks.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry about the lepors in your head, but nice post.


----------



## rikbar (May 22, 2008)

great post, made my monday morning. Thanks!


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

That just made my morning, thanks for that.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Gorgousness! Great photos as always Brado. 

Great soundtrack to go with it. Cash can send it.

Start submitting those to Bike..... really.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Excellent passion post  :thumbsup:


----------



## ScubaCruz (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, powerful song, excellent bike choice and mother nature's wonders all together in one soulful post. Thanks


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Brado - I got so inspired listening to that that I went out and bought a Johhny Cash album off of Amazon.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

awesome, long live JC


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Agreed, Brad a music slideshow of this would be sweet.:thumbsup: 

I really like that picture of the switchback on Airstrip too.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

i'm guessing you like your bike.


----------



## UpRocks (Jun 24, 2004)

brado1 said:


> Or leave a bad taste in your mouth


Nice.


----------



## wunderhorn (May 13, 2005)

Fabulous


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Superior


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Beautifully done Sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Dugg-E (Jul 9, 2009)

the sisters and brothers pics, oddly enough, brought a tear to my eye. I guess when you haven't seen your brother in a few years (my old riding partner from when we were young), these things just make you remeber the old times.


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

One of the best posts I have seen in quite some time. Very nice!


----------



## brownsyeti (Apr 20, 2007)

I played along and changed the pictures as instructed. 

That was so cool.

It was great day you had.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lostmaniksoul (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome post. Amen mate.

The "Have you come here to play jesus" "To the lepors in your head" significance is very telling. Everyone has demons. Making peace with them is sometimes better than the battle itself.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks all for the comments, it was fun putting it together.



nitrousjunky said:


> Agreed, Brad a music slideshow of this would be sweet..


yeah that was the plan, but it would've taken too long.....nothing wrong with making people work for it the old fashion way by reading.


----------



## Cisco43 (Jan 3, 2006)

*well done.....*

That was great.......thanks for that passion hit......


----------



## Creeper (Feb 22, 2009)

make another. pretty please.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

well played sir... well played.


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

You made a Carolina boy miss the upstate!


----------



## JaySC (Jul 24, 2008)

What part of the upstate are you from? My fiance is from Greer, she's there right now unfortunately. I'm looking forward to moving up there in the near future, such a great area to ride!

Really enjoyed the post, thanks!


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

made my crappy monday better. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

sonett iii said:


> You made a Carolina boy miss the upstate!


FYI - Those are NC trails not SC.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

brado1 said:


> nothing wrong with making people work for it the old fashion way by reading.


True that. Very Inspiring post either way!


----------



## wcyoung72 (Jun 2, 2009)

wow, very nice


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

JaySC said:


> What part of the upstate are you from? My fiance is from Greer, she's there right now unfortunately. I'm looking forward to moving up there in the near future, such a great area to ride!
> 
> Really enjoyed the post, thanks!


I am from a little town just south of Greenville. I miss the parks between the two states dearly. I live in Nashville now and the riding is no where near the same :sad:


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

I love that Brooks saddle. 
Excellent post.


----------



## brewdog (Jan 6, 2004)

Too many of the bike. Not enough of the landscape.

Nice pics.


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Brado1. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. Could you please share the location of the trails in the picture ? Thanks.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

brewdog said:


> Too many of the bike. Not enough of the landscape.
> 
> Nice pics.


the thought process while shooting was that the bike was singing the song..



idbrian said:


> i'm guessing you like your bike.


 it's just a bike, but yeah i like it :thumbsup:

.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

jtrider said:


> Hey Brado1. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. Could you please share the location of the trails in the picture ? Thanks.


Thanks.

*DuPont State Forest*, North Carolina (Near Brevard, NC & Pisgah National Forest)










.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Dupont State Forest..... piece of heaven between Brevard and Hendersonville NC


edit: 
damn, beat me to it. btw, you just inspired me to take an extra day off to stop and ride at Dupont while I'm up there for the Beech mtn race. Thanks!


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

nice job Brad....well done


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Bravo. I really want to be on that trail right now...


----------



## NovakanX (Jul 27, 2006)

Dugg-E said:


> the sisters and brothers pics, oddly enough, brought a tear to my eye. I guess when you haven't seen your brother in a few years (my old riding partner from when we were young), these things just make you remeber the old times.


Gotta admit I got a little choky when I saw the other bikers too. No Idea why....maybe because that's really what its all about.


----------



## jambandbucky (Aug 3, 2009)

My first post will be a reply to this. That was amazing and gave me goose bumps. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmph8ter (Oct 29, 2007)

That's really beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## UpRocks (Jun 24, 2004)

sonett iii said:


> I am from a little town just south of Greenville. I miss the parks between the two states dearly. I live in Nashville now and the riding is no where near the same :sad:


After nine years in Jackson, I made it back to the Upstate in '07. Hopefully never leaving again.

I have felt your pain.


----------



## JaySC (Jul 24, 2008)

I love Dupont! We went on a quest for waterfalls there a year or two ago, it was great! Really pretty place, I'd love to get there on a bike sometime soon.


----------



## classiccanadianblizzard (Apr 26, 2006)

That was VERY VERY kool... Great job!!! Thank you very much


----------



## ralph3 (Dec 16, 2007)

well i be damn pretty cool


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Passion....*

Well done. Reminds me of what this forum used to be like. Passion indeed....


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

That was great......Thanks for posting it!


----------



## cakake (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow. Amazing, beautiful, moving, inspiring....

Thanks.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

^^^ What they said ^^^

Just curious, what camera did you use? The photos are fantastic. I am looking for a trail camera as I don't want to lug my dslr out on the trails and end up trashing it. That is assuming you did not use a dslr.


----------



## jkkfam89 (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nicely done... Props to you!


----------



## 29buzz (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## IWantanFBody (Apr 19, 2008)

Kudos bro, very nice pictures as well as as an awesome post.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Nubster said:


> ^^^ What they said ^^^
> 
> Just curious, what camera did you use? The photos are fantastic. I am looking for a trail camera as I don't want to lug my dslr out on the trails and end up trashing it. That is assuming you did not use a dslr.


Nikon D80 28-80mm lens i use a Lowepro TLZ1 bag works great , easy access to the cam


----------



## MarthaT (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice, l looks like an excellent place to ride


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Touching, very touching. The song makes the pictures feel somewhat melancholic, and I suppose that is what you had in mind...


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

brado1 said:


> Nikon D80 28-80mm lens i use a Lowepro TLZ1 bag works great , easy access to the cam


That explains the great pics. I was hoping it was a small P&S. I shoot a Nikon D200 but I sold my D80 to buy it. I loved my D80 and was thinking about getting another as a backup. I'll have to check out the pack. As much as I crash though I would be scared of breaking my nice camera.

Thanks for the pics and the great thread.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Nubster said:


> That explains the great pics. I was hoping it was a small P&S. I shoot a Nikon D200 but I sold my D80 to buy it. I loved my D80 and was thinking about getting another as a backup. I'll have to check out the pack. As much as I crash though I would be scared of breaking my nice camera.
> 
> Thanks for the pics and the great thread.


 in almost 2.5 years of riding with this camera i've had two spectacular superman style crashes into the woods or trail with this pack, and the pack has been a great protector for the camera, nicely padded. In the front pouch i can a cloth baby diaper, and lens cloth and that also serves as added padding.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Great post. Nice looking trail.

Where in NC are you?


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

DavidR1 said:


> Great post. Nice looking trail.
> 
> Where in NC are you?


there are about 8 trails total in all of those photos. Dupont State Forest is the location of the trails. about 12 miles from the western North Carolina / South Carolina border .

I live downtown Greenville (G'vegas) SC great town. about 38miles from DuPont

that little city speck (right) in the below picture...Great town!


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Choked me up a bit man. I don't know what's going on in your life, but you have talent.


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

brado1 said:


> I live downtown Greenville (G'vegas) SC great town. about 38miles from DuPont
> 
> that little city speck (right) in the below picture...Great town!


I miss Greenville! We used to skip High School to hit the trails at DuPont and Stumphouse (Issaqueena rules) and smuggle our bikes into Table Rock.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## DroopyDawg (Dec 29, 2006)

Brado! Clint and I met in ATL Sunday and rode Stonewall Falls in Rabun county Monday, Dupont on Wednesday (Reasonover, Airstrip, climbed up Bridal Veil, under the falls, Cedar Mt, Big Rock, Burnt Mt, Mine Mt.) and Pisgah on Thursday (top of Clawhammer to Black Mt to 276 to S White Pines lot). Your pics and Passion remind me of how it felt!! Wish we could have hooked up for a ride. Maybe this fall! 

DD


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Brilliant ! .........................That must have taken alot of work !


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

DroopyDawg said:


> Brado! Clint and I met in ATL Sunday and rode Stonewall Falls in Rabun county Monday, Dupont on Wednesday (Reasonover, Airstrip, climbed up Bridal Veil, under the falls, Cedar Mt, Big Rock, Burnt Mt, Mine Mt.) and Pisgah on Thursday (top of Clawhammer to Black Mt to 276 to S White Pines lot). Your pics and Passion remind me of how it felt!! Wish we could have hooked up for a ride. Maybe this fall!
> 
> DD


bonehead, you should've called, i would have met you guys for a ride or two.


----------



## Pokey_Racer (May 24, 2009)

That was very, very nice.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

thanks.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Great post, but I am now sick of that song because it has been on repeat in my head for 4 days. I find myself bouncing back and forth from the JC version to U2.

I miss WNC!!!


----------



## mtrh8 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sir,you ride in some pretty country.That list of places to see and ride just got longer:thumbsup: Great choice of tune to go with the awesome pics,you blessed a lot people with your post,thank you.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

brewdog said:


> Too many of the bike. Not enough of the landscape.


When your ride alone, sometimes your bike is the only subject to shoot. Even landscapes get old without a subject.










Nice extension of a theme Brado1.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Beautiful post, man. I need to get back there to ride some more. I've made two trips so far to ride in WNC, and there are still so many trails on my to-ride list I'll probably never hit them all before I die. But I can't say I've had as much fun on a bike anywhere else in this country.


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

Gotta love Bridal Veil Falls!


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bravo! What a great set of pictures. I love how well you conveyed the emotion of the music. 

I showed this thread to my wife. We will be going to NC soon.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

great presentation. i loved having the music playing while scrolling thru the pics. great idea i might use sometime...:thumbsup:


----------



## Nidawi (May 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ssinglesspeed (Apr 17, 2006)

That's the most inspiration I've had for years. Thanks, SS.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice post! Shame about the skid marks on that wide switchback. That wasn't you was it it Brado?


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hud said:


> Nice post! Shame about the skid marks on that wide switchback. That wasn't you was it it Brado?


nope not mine, but it was a fresh set skid marks for sure, there was a guy that went down the trail before me, even have a pic of the guy when i was shooting the sunflowers.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

brado1 said:


> nope not mine, but it was a fresh set skid marks for sure, there was a guy that went down the trail before me, even have a pic of the guy when i was shooting the sunflowers.


He should be flogged, turn him in to Woodman.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome, great post, magnificient! You made my day, now if I could onyl find the strenght to go ask that chick out...


----------



## jasonb (Jan 14, 2004)

gorgeous


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

jasonb said:


> gorgeous


Thanks Jason, you need to make a trip back!


----------



## jasonb (Jan 14, 2004)

brado1 said:


> Thanks Jason, you need to make a trip back!


I sure do and this got me thinking about it -- when is generally the peak of the Fall foliage?


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

jasonb said:


> I sure do and this got me thinking about it -- when is generally the peak of the Fall foliage?


color starts about last week of sept through to almost the last week october i think last year's Peak color was about the third week of October? then here in SC was the first week of November


----------



## ssinglesspeed (Apr 17, 2006)

One is all you need.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Coolz, that was awesome!


----------



## Burtonrider250 (Aug 31, 2006)

Very creative, well done and nice pictures. 

I'm heading down to NC hopefully this season yet. 

Very inspiring bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wow...that was cool


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

This is such a great post and a true example of "Pasion". I just had to reply once again so this post would show up on the first page, just in case someone missed it earlier. Thanks again Brado :thumbsup:


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Great post Brado1. Thanks!


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn....you get a standing 'O' from me brother. ENCORE!!


----------



## eringel (Jun 1, 2007)

Very cool, man. I love the sunflowers.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bravo, Brado*

Been away for a while, but lurk when I can. I missed this post originally, but I am very glad that it popped back up to the top.

There are lots of great photographers around the site, but your at the top for representing the south.

I am hoping to be able to hit some of the trails soon.

Thanks for the work,
STinGa


----------



## ssinglesspeed (Apr 17, 2006)

This post needs to be seen again!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Just plain Awesome !


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

excellent


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

It's posts like these that make me want to lug my XTi on my rides. Too bad I won't ever see such breath taking landscapes in boring central Florida. Thanks for the inspiration and happy riding!! Oh, and you have a great talent in your photography. 

Cheers,
hardtailkid


----------



## TTULaw (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow. There need to more of these.
Just lost a jury trial. I was not the one on trial, but losing always stinks.
I was just sitting in my office decompressing or decomposing.
I'm never really sure what the song means, every time I hear it it seems to say something different.
But whatever it is saying, it said what I needed to hear today. It is strange how spiritual a biking experience can be.
Seems kind of cheesy, but thanks.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the up, didn't catch it on its original push but I'm glad I got to see this now - very cool post!


----------

